# training/job in vineyard



## de_postre (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello,
I dare to write to here the thread because I'm looking for opportunities in vineyard.
I’d love to gain an experience in the vine sector throught working in vineyard. 
I wish to have one day my own small “bodega” therefore I’m looking for any kind of job/activity in the vineyard.
Strictly I’m not looking for a paid job/activity. I would like to spend few months/year? or certain period of time working on the vine process starting from preparations, grape harvest and so on.
Hence hoppefully I will learn and understand vine

Obviously I speak spanish. Now I live between Madrid and Warsaw, but I can come any time. 

Is any of you know something what might help me??

thanks
wojtek


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello de postre. Welcome to the forum.

I hope someone can help you with your query.

Good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Hello de postre. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I hope someone can help you with your query.
> 
> Good luck.



Yes, I was hoping someone may come along and have some answers for you. The only thing I can suggest is that you find websites etc of possible vineyards in possible areas and e-mail them your request

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

de_postre said:


> Hello,
> I dare to write to here the thread because I'm looking for opportunities in vineyard.
> I’d love to gain an experience in the vine sector throught working in vineyard.
> I wish to have one day my own small “bodega” therefore I’m looking for any kind of job/activity in the vineyard.
> ...


Hi Wojtek, 

wow - between Madrid and Warsaw, that covers a large geographical area! Anyway, try this website - it also has info for interns/work experience plus other jobs in viticultura/enologia :

Wine Jobs International - The best source for wine industry jobs around the world.

Kind regards,

Tallulah.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great link, thanks Taliban


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Great link, thanks Taliban



yeah Taliban!!! [email protected]!!!!!!! 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> yeah Taliban!!! [email protected]!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxx




I've been taking lessons from XT on how to post links! Someone listens....
Enjoy my intellectual side (including my smart @rse) while it lasts - I'm having my roots done later and will be spectacularly blonde once more. Taliban. Huh!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## de_postre (Jan 4, 2009)

Dear All and Tallulah
thanks for your time and suggestions.
frankly speaking I've sent many applications but still don't have any serious answer apart from warm support what is really nice!

it is mostly because I don't have lot of "grapevine" experience (basically tasting every evening, and secondly people in vineyard are looking for staff in more conventional way - throughout work staff agency or second-hand recommendation.
therefore I'm looking for any small possibilities based on net-relation that somebody knows somebody and so on


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

de_postre said:


> Dear All and Tallulah
> thanks for your time and suggestions.
> frankly speaking I've sent many applications but still don't have any serious answer apart from warm support what is really nice!
> 
> ...


Hi de Postre,

Do you think you could narrow it down to a particular area for us? There may be someone on this forum then with knowledge of a local vineyard for you.

Regards,

Tallulah.

ps - I think you have something in your eye. You keep winking!!!


----------



## de_postre (Jan 4, 2009)

there might be a problem with winking, i have sth stuck in my eyes

You mean narrow to regions?
i don't have a presumption to look only for classy Rioja or Penedes.
when i was searching the net and my vine publications, i chose representatives for any vine region, and among the others there were vineyards in:
Castilla-Leon, Ribera del Duero, Galicia (Rias Baixas/Valdeorras), Navarra, Rioja, Catalonia (Penedes,Priorat), Castilla la Mancha (Valdepenas), Alicante-Jumilla, Andalucia (Jerez/Almonte)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

de_postre said:


> there might be a problem with winking, i have sth stuck in my eyes
> 
> You mean narrow to regions?
> i don't have a presumption to look only for classy Rioja or Penedes.
> ...


Can heartily recommend the wines of Galicia, de postre - not averse to partaking myself!! Tried the vino sacra? Deeelish. Well, it's still quite a large area you're covering there - I see you mentioned that you would like your own vineyard. Perhaps settling on an area for that, testing the soil and finding the right type of grape to grow - that might narrow it down further on the sort of grape/wine produced and start searching from there?!?!!

ps - there are technical courses available at various universities in Spain - perhaps either enrolling or contacting the course directors, they may have further (and more helpful!!) information for you?


----------



## de_postre (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, i like the idea of these courses! i will follow it.! 

i know some from Galicia y give them my respect but sacra one is still before me..however i'm afraid of possible soul-side-effects after trying sacra..

one important "dementi" - by writing "bodega" I was thinking of an awsome wine cellar (more then simple trade shop) not my own vineyard. at least for that moment.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Would you consider Portugal - I have a friend who has a vineyard there and I would be happy to introduce


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

de_postre said:


> yeah, i like the idea of these courses! i will follow it.!
> 
> i know some from Galicia y give them my respect but sacra one is still before me..however i'm afraid of possible soul-side-effects after trying sacra..
> 
> one important "dementi" - by writing "bodega" I was thinking of an awsome wine cellar (more then simple trade shop) not my own vineyard. at least for that moment.


I can promise that vino sacra can only enrich and enlighten your soul, de postre!! And I suppose everyone pretty much knows albarino wines. I'm sure Ribeira Sacra will go the same way as albarino eventually and will make as big an impact on a wider market. But if you think the wines of Galicia are due your respect, you should try the local aguardiente , in its purest form or in other versions (de hierbas, tostada, licor de cafe, crema de orujo). Or even, if you're feeling adventurous, "queimada". Now that I can assure you will have some rather destructive side effects. But all in all, can make for a very interesting evening.

Tallulah.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Would you consider Portugal - I have a friend who has a vineyard there and I would be happy to introduce



I had you down more as a martini man, shaken not stirred of course!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## de_postre (Jan 4, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Would you consider Portugal - I have a friend who has a vineyard there and I would be happy to introduce


Steve, that would be enormous honour for me.

Portugal isn't tierra incognita for me - I spent there over two months travelling all around and know some basic portugese. And as my goal is to learn and understand vine to be trustworthy, country (Spain or Portugal) becomes the secondary factor.


----------



## de_postre (Jan 4, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I had you down more as a martini man, shaken not stirred of course!!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


You are not only "senior expat" but also "senior drink expert".
chapeau bas!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

de_postre said:


> You are not only "senior expat" but also "senior drink expert".
> chapeau bas!


Saude, boa sorte e diñeiro.

Tallulah.x


----------

